
The Distribution of Users’ Computer Skills: Worse Than You Think - stephenbez
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/computer-skill-levels/
======
razakel
The takeaway: 25% of the working-age population can't complete a task as basic
as "delete this email".

I'm honestly flabbergasted.

------
k__
So true.

And we are not transitioning from passive TV content consumption to active
desktop content creation, but to passive mobile content consumption it seems.

Well, at least with stuff like Snapchat or Instagram it gets a bit more
creativity into peoples hands than TV did.

Guess my job is safe for at least my working-life.

~~~
cableshaft
> Guess my job is safe for at least my working-life.

No kidding. I thought the receptionist that had to ask for help every time she
needed to attach a file was the exception, but it looks like she's actually
the rule. And that was 10 years ago. Damn.

~~~
k__
Yes.

I showed my girlfriend, who is a markting manager, a bit of programming and
general IT stuff and when she started her first job, people thought she was
some kind of genius.

~~~
touristtam
I had similar experience. I still can't get over this.

------
sharemywin
I learned this when I created a classified website and I tried switching from
a Add Post link to an add post button. My click through rates plummeted. I
also remember having issues switching from a list of category links to a
dynamic menu.

